# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ترمیم معدل!!!!

## sahaaaaaar

بچه ها سلام..من چندتا سوال دارم در مورد ترمیم معدل ..لطفااااا کمک کنید و اطلاعاتتون رو در میون بذارید..ممنووووووون میشم
1. معدلم 18.5 هست. باید برم ترمیم؟ 
2. امتحانش سخته؟ امید داشته باشم 20 بشه معدلم؟
3. چطوری ثبتنام میکنن؟ 
4.فقط درسهایی که کم گرفتیم ثبتنام میکنیم؟ من زمین 16 گرفتم. واااای یعنی باز باید زمین بخونم؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Churchill

خیال نکن همینجوریه میری 20 میگیری نمره دومت کمتر باشه همونو واسه سازمان سنجش میفرستن

----------


## Negar_B

نمرات زیر۱۹ روبرید ترمیم.بایدبرید اموزش وپرورش ناحیه ای که تحصیل کردین ثبت نام کنید.به نظرم صبرکنیدتکلیف معدل مشخص باشه بعدبرید برای ترمیم

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> خیال نکن همینجوریه میری 20 میگیری نمره دومت کمتر باشه همونو واسه سازمان سنجش میفرستن


خوب میخوام بخونم دیگه که بهتر بشه نمره ام

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> خیال نکن همینجوریه میری 20 میگیری نمره دومت کمتر باشه همونو واسه سازمان سنجش میفرستن


خوب میخوام بخونم دیگه که بهتر بشه نمره ام

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> نمرات زیر۱۹ روبرید ترمیم.بایدبرید اموزش وپرورش ناحیه ای که تحصیل کردین ثبت نام کنید.به نظرم صبرکنیدتکلیف معدل مشخص باشه بعدبرید برای ترمیم


کاش تاثیر مثبت بشه...اینهمه تلاش کردن آقای سبطی و دیگران..ولی از این ظالمها هیچی بعید نیست...

----------


## marzie_

بچه ها ترمیم برای پیش هم هست ؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Negar_B

> بچه ها ترمیم برای پیش هم هست ؟


فعلا خیر

----------


## Negar_B

> کاش تاثیر مثبت بشه...اینهمه تلاش کردن آقای سبطی و دیگران..ولی از این ظالمها هیچی بعید نیست...


اونقدراهم که میگن بدنیست تاثیرقطعی خصوصا واسه دیپلم های ماقبل۸۴ که الان هجوم اوردن واسه اونااصلا شکل جالبی نداره و به راحتی کنارشون میزنه

----------


## Janvaljan

> اونقدراهم که میگن بدنیست تاثیرقطعی خصوصا واسه دیپلم های ماقبل۸۴ که الان هجوم اوردن واسه اونااصلا شکل جالبی نداره و به راحتی کنارشون میزنه


تاثیر قطعی به ضرر دیپلم های قبل 84؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Negar_B

> تاثیر قطعی به ضرر دیپلم های قبل 84؟؟؟


یه دوستی داشتم دیپلم ماقبل۸۴ بود بعد سال۹۳و۹۴ که معدل قطعی بودکنکوردادمن درصداشو دیدم خصوصا سال ۹۴ عالی بودواقعا مثلا زیست وشیمی اون سال به اون سختی۶۰ وخورده ای بود بقیه درساشم معمولی عمومیای متوسطیم داشت رتبه ش شده بود۴هزاروخورده ای منطقه یک بعدچنتاکارنامه باهم دیدیم بادرصدای خیلی پایینترولی چون تاثیر قطعیو داشتن رتبه هاشون زیر۱۵۰۰ شده بود.وقتی تاثیرقطعی بشه اینجوری نیست که چون معدل ندارن صددرصدش کنکوربشه اوناعملا سی درصدشو ندارن صفره متوجه شدین؟

----------


## Churchill

شما درصد های خیلی بالا بزنین اگه یک در میلیون قطعی شد برید سازمان سنجش رو پاره کنید

----------


## M.javaddd

> بچه ها ترمیم برای پیش هم هست ؟


اگه تاثیر رو قطعی کنن اره براش ترمیم میزارن

----------


## Janvaljan

> یه دوستی داشتم دیپلم ماقبل۸۴ بود بعد سال۹۳و۹۴ که معدل قطعی بودکنکوردادمن درصداشو دیدم خصوصا سال ۹۴ عالی بودواقعا مثلا زیست وشیمی اون سال به اون سختی۶۰ وخورده ای بود بقیه درساشم معمولی عمومیای متوسطیم داشت رتبه ش شده بود۴هزاروخورده ای منطقه یک بعدچنتاکارنامه باهم دیدیم بادرصدای خیلی پایینترولی چون تاثیر قطعیو داشتن رتبه هاشون زیر۱۵۰۰ شده بود.وقتی تاثیرقطعی بشه اینجوری نیست که چون معدل ندارن صددرصدش کنکوربشه اوناعملا سی درصدشو ندارن صفره متوجه شدین؟


خود سنجش و پیک سنجش اعلام کردن ، کسی که دیپلم نامربوط داره برای درسایی که نداره یا دیپلم قبل 84 هستش ، 100 درصد کنکور ملاکه. خیلی به نفعشونه.

----------


## Negar_B

> خود سنجش و پیک سنجش اعلام کردن ، کسی که دیپلم نامربوط داره برای درسایی که نداره یا دیپلم قبل 84 هستش ، 100 درصد کنکور ملاکه. خیلی به نفعشونه.


سنجش حرف میزنه ولی من خودم دیدم کارنامه شو وباشاید بیشتر بیست تاکارنامه دیگه مقایسه کردیم همین که گفتم بود

----------


## pourya78

برا پیش ترمیم نباشه بد بختم همه زیر15 به جاش سوم همه بالا 19 به جز زمین 17 شدم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sahaaaaaar

نه تو رو خدا قطعی هم بشه همین معدل دیپلم باشه خدایاااااا 
پیش قطعی نمیشه بنظرم..البته امیدوارم!
بعدش هم برای 84 به پایین ها گفتن اگه قطعی بشه حتما باید امتحان ترمیم همه درسها شرکت کنن...اینجا درسته که شهر هرت هست ولی دیگه اینجوریا هم نیست راحت باعث خیر رسوندن به یه عده بشن...کلا کارشون تو ضرر رسوندنه..به همه..مگررررررررر سهمیه داران بزرگوار :\

----------


## sahaaaaaar

نه تو رو خدا قطعی هم بشه همین معدل دیپلم باشه خدایاااااا 
پیش قطعی نمیشه بنظرم..البته امیدوارم!
بعدش هم برای 84 به پایین ها گفتن اگه قطعی بشه حتما باید امتحان ترمیم همه درسها شرکت کنن...اینجا درسته که شهر هرت هست ولی دیگه اینجوریا هم نیست راحت باعث خیر رسوندن به یه عده بشن...کلا کارشون تو ضرر رسوندنه..به همه..مگررررررررر سهمیه داران بزرگوار :\

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> شما درصد های خیلی بالا بزنین اگه یک در میلیون قطعی شد برید سازمان سنجش رو پاره کنید


درصدهای خیلی بالا رو که نمیشه از الان تضمین کرد....بعدش هم پاره کردن سازمان هم بلد نیستیم!!!!! یکی بچه اش به خاطر نتیجه بد کنکورش خودکشی کرده..مامانش رفته سنجش داد و بیداد...کی به حرفش گوش کرد؟؟؟ جواب ساده است: هیچکی!!!!!

----------


## amiri

دوست عزیز اینجوری نیست. اتفاقا تاثیر قطعی معدل طبق مقاله ی سبطی، به نفع دیپلم های قبل 84 و هم چنین افرادیه که دیپلم مرتبط با کنکور ندارن. چون در اون صورت درصد کنکورشون بیشتره. مثلا پارسال درصد معدل دیپلم برای دیپلم های ریاضی که کنکور تجربی دادن 18 درصد بود و بقیه اش سر جلسه بود.

----------


## mohammadreza13

اقا کسی از تیک اموزش خریده؟

----------

